# What do you think is fair?



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a lot of work, I know, but you're doing a great job! :hug: 

Are you a member of the Poodle Club in your area? If so, you might want to list your litter there. That's how I found most of the breeders/litters that we looked at. 

How much are you asking? I don't remember what the pedigree/testing looks like for your litter. In this area you would expect to pay $1500-2000 for a pup with a heavily CH pedigree and tested parents. $1200-1500 for everything else.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know how much you are asking or all the details but if they were champion lines, fully health tested on limited register I would think around $1500.

I think I remember this being an unplanned litter so if you weren't able to get all the health tests I would drop the price some, then maybe around 1000-1200. This also may be a better price since you have so many at one time if you don't want to hold them over much past 8 weeks. But again, I don't know all the details.

Also, there are some okay sites to advertise on such as breeders.net where you can list your site. Since you are a new breeder you will probably have to advertise at first until you start to have champions with your kennel name and get to know more poodle people.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh , even "big names" advertise !!!!! Just go to Pets4you - nothing wrong with that !!!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

go to puppyfind.com and see what they are going for in and around your area. While that's not the BEST site to buy a dog, it's a pretty good representation at what's available price wise. 

I'd say an unregistered/untested litter would be more in the neighborhood of $500 - $800 around here, but the asking price is irrelevant if the market won't bear it. Something is only worth what one is willing to pay for it, so I'd probably adjust my prices accordingly if you don't want to end up with 12 5 month old pups 

Would love to see some pictures! I have a client that may be interested. They were asking about a standard a month or two ago and I told them I'd keep my eye out.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its whats in the market I suppose.... 

The more known champion white breeders are charging $1500 to $1800 on average for white (that I have seen) and once they reach 5 to 7 months the price goes down....... 

What is your website again and do you have price listed?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

The price tends to go down at 12 weeks actually :rolffleyes:, by 6 mos I found Ch puppies for 50% less .

I agree with what Cameo said - look at local market and price accordingly !!!

Best of luck !!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> The price tends to go down at 12 weeks actually :rolffleyes:, by 6 mos I found Ch puppies for 50% less .


:rolffleyes: Rephrase......IMO once they hit about 5 months maybe less in some cases ^^ the price drops dramaticallyhwell: If breeders are holding pups back and determine with in this time frame they will not use them in their showing and breeding program they still consider them show quality for a companian home some are a bit slower on lowering the price. But I have only seen this in 2 breeders I have spoken too lol. I don't devote boocoos of hours talking with breeders....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL

When you look for a "bargain" you have to "cruse" the sites, you know ; )) ! 

I am only talking about what I personally saw during my search ... Actually want to "kill myself" for having to pass on those opportunities :doh: 

Oh well...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Raising puppies is a lot of work. 

Set up a web site (did you do this already?). Find every free and inexpensive Internet dog advertising site you can.

Frankly, I would charge between $850-$1000. I don't remember the pedigrees on the dam and sire, but I don't think either is finished or fully tested right? Price them to sell!

I agree that the blush is off the puppies by about 12 weeks so you want to do every thing you can to move them by that point. After 8 weeks you really need to start training them and after 12 weeks it is positively critical that they be worked, housebroken and taken places or you will end up with poorly socialized dogs. How are you going to do this with 6+ puppies you may still have hanging around?

Have you talked to your local poodle club, rescue group and other breeders in the area? I would send up the white flag and ask for help.

Puppies make a huge mess. What sort of potty system are you using? How are you containing them?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

A lot of the breeders around here use ebay classifieds. They also do a lot of breeder showcases or puppy swap meets where you can meet potential puppy buyers. Good luck!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

The puppies are in two expens that are connected, with a door inbetween. They have a potty area with puppy pads and rabbit water bottles for drinking, and a sleep/play area with a crate (always open) blankets, their food bowls, and toys that are rotated. 

Now they tear up the pads and run around in the potty area:rolffleyes:, and some have decided to sleep there sometimes. 

The parents are not finished, yes it was an oops. a BIG one. 
The mom pretty much has a crap pedigree, but is a nice bitch, and I was planning on breeding her in the future. The dad has a nice pedigree. they are both on the website. 

I have not gotten the testing done yet, but am working on it, the past few weeks have flown by! 

I was originally going to ask $1000 for limited AKC registration, but now im not sure if this is too much. I will have had all the DNA testing done (or at least sent off ) by the time the pups are 9 weeks (I wont let them go any sooner) 
I have a website, but have not advertised the pups yet, pups in my area with absolute crap pedigrees go for 500-1000 no testing,(or only limited testing, and prelim hip ratings) on limited registration. 1200-2000 for show pups. 

Do I think a show breeder is out there looking for my oopsies, no, but they will make their new families great companions  

There is this big stigma about advertizing, but I am finding more an more people do it. 
Im going to look at more online ad sites and see what we can come up with,,, Thanks you guys!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Put grates over the puppy pads. This will keep the puppies from tearing them up and it will also keep them from walking in the urine. 

Start advertising the puppies NOW! Put them on your web site!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Set up a FACEBOOK page for your kennel!!! It's a great way to advertise and I know of several very reputable breeders that produce companion & show quality puppies that use FB and have very good luck. See, you can join all the poodle "groups" and that will gain you a lot of exposure. There are also a lot of grooming groups and there are tons of groomers looking for poodles to compete with ect. Best thing is, FB is free and reaches MANY people, providing you with a targeted market. If you want to "friend" me, let me know and I can send you my contact name. 

Your pups are adorable, BTW


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I would ask 800. for them, be sure to give a good guarantee. I agree with Carol, you should have had them advertised yesterday! You can always weed through inquiries if you get a lot, but people won't know you have puppies by telepathy. Hopefully the economy is on the upswing. The past several years have seen a LOT of poodles go into rescue because the "breeders" couldn't sell them. You are competing with a lot of breeders.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> I would ask 800. for them, be sure to give a good guarantee. I agree with Carol, you should have had them advertised yesterday! You can always weed through inquiries if you get a lot, but people won't know you have puppies by telepathy. Hopefully the economy is on the upswing. The past several years have seen a LOT of poodles go into rescue because the "breeders" couldn't sell them. You are competing with a lot of breeders.


Oh gosh. How true. Hope for $800 and take best offers to good homes.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i too would ask in the 800-1000 range. You've got a lot of puppies it's your first litter i'd go a bit lower to the 800 range. 

Advertise advertise advertise. Get a blog up or a website so you can send people to it- 

Craigs list- (Or kijiji is what we have up in canada more) ads for your kennel letting people know puppies are available 

any free site you can find list. Remember ot list your city/state Seriously when i was shopping i was googling "Poodle canada" and it brought up litters- and i inquired! 

Put posters up at your pet stores locally


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Frosty - I just went on your web-page - you do not even have individual puppy picks : (((.

I would do that ASAP if I had a web-page ! You also planned to do temperament testing - did you do it ?

I would make a special page just for "available puppies" with photos and short description of the each one. That way you can redirect all inquiries to your site and they can look at them and feel a connection with individual puppies they might like !!!! Groom them "pretty" and make nice photos : ) ! 

I know I fall HARD for pictures LOL 

Best of luck !


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

What is the web site address? Let us see if we can't help you structure it well.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

FrostFire Standards - home

I looked at it earlier today and the pup pics are cute but nothing really popping out to draw a buyer in....


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I also had trouble finding site ! When I put FrostFire I was first directed to a blog and there was NO link I could find on a blog to go to a "front page" . I would make my web address VERY visible on that blog.

Olie - yes, I agree - she needs individual puppy pictures , nice and "up-close"- faces and standing sideways ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with everything being said on here. I start advertising litter B on my web site and Facebook page the minute I know Litter A is all spoken for, as a matter of fact my next three litters are all being mentioned now. Tons and tons and tons of candid, happy photos of the babies, individual shots of each puppy held up for a close up head shot, video up the wazoo of puppies playing with each other and with the other dogs in the house, with kids (even if you have to borrow them), with adults.... I would be absolutely certain there is no poop showing in any photos period. None in the pen, none on the walls of the pen. Get them outside, and get tons of photos and video of them interacting with their pack and the humans they live with, being silly, being pretty... You need to get some colour photos on your home page on your site to capture attention and keep the people going to your web site on it and looking through it.

When you do video, have things quiet in the background. People enjoy hearing the sounds puppies make, whether it is puppy barks, sighs, dreaming, growling...any sounds that pups make.


Get onto your Facebook page and start talking about them like crazy and post photos and do not worry about putting on too many. There is no such thing!! You will be amazed how much interest this drums up. Get your FB friends talking about them. 

I found with my first litter, the easiest places to advertise them were Kijiji like sites...Kijiji, Hoobly, Craigs List...There is also Puppyfind, Pupcity, pets4you (expensive). Write a lot of how cute they are, what they are doing, something about each pups temperament and if you have a four photo limit, post four photos. If it is six, post six. And make sure they are cute and current.

I am not in any way, shape or form thinking I am the be all and end all because I am still learning myself. But, I know from past experience what has worked because people comment on things a lot.

I hope you get sales for them quickly, and can get loads of help on here and ideas how to better promote them. Good luck.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think the price of the puppies should be based on the investment in the litter. No CHs, no health testing, no stud fee and not the greatest pedigree on the dam, would mean a low price to me. If I were a buyer who didn't know you that well, the promise of "the parents will be tested or I sent the test off and I'm waiting for results" wouldn't impress me much either. Figure out just how much you've put into this litter and divide it by the number of puppies. JMHO.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I think the price of the puppies should be based on the investment in the litter. No CHs, no health testing, no stud fee and not the greatest pedigree on the dam, would mean a low price to me. If I were a buyer who didn't know you that well the promise of "the parents will be tested or I sent the test off and I'm waiting for results" wouldn't impress me much either. Figure out just how much you've put into this litter and divide it by the number of puppies. JMHO.


Can only second that - especially with 12 pups -Oh my ... I would price to sell , no question about that !!! If the nice home "comes about" - that would determine where the puppy goes first and foremost, if it was me . Price would be secondary if I had accidental litter with no titles and tests :rolffleyes:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

OK... went to the web site. I think you need to re-work it. As much as I HATE the sell, sell, sell dog breeder web sites, you need more marketing and a little less vision statement.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's how I would change the available page to improve "salesability". 

1) Move the puppy pics up. Make them fall in love with the puppies, then let them know how they can get one!

2) Take some out of the litter box photos, individual head shots, cute puppies in a row type things. TBH the litter box is not always a beautiful place and I don't think shows off the pups in all their glory.

3) Give the birth date, and when the puppies will be ready to go to their new homes. Timing matters and as far as I can see there's no indication of that on the page at the moment. I think it said the date on the first page (Feb 27th?) but the buyer doesn't want to do the math, so do that for them!

4) Update your video - 2 week old puppies are cute, but they don't compare to 6 week old puppies!

5) Consider allowing potential puppy buyers to contact you without filling out a questionnaire - get them to fill out the questionnaire after they have asked their questions. Filling in a long questionnaire can seem like a big hurdle when you just want to enquire about the puppies/ breeding.

6) Further to my point above - don't make it sound difficult to get one of your pups. Not saying you have to have low standards for your puppy homes, but at this point you want them to contact you via the website. Then you can let them know that they can't just have one if they want one but have to go through a few steps.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Here's how I would change the available page to improve "salesability".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is very good point !!! You have to be easily accessible at allll times and ready to talk and write e-mails on a daily bases. 

I know that I skip all sites where I first have to fill out ANY questionary and can not reach breeder directly - Why would I fill any if I might not like what they offer or how they breed. 

Second - if I do not hear back in a timely manner - they are "off my chart" and my radar also. You have to know that people who are actively looking for a pup usually contacting several breeders at the same time. The breeder who is the most "available", friendly , upbeat , forthcoming and with best price-performance sells FAST !


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

One more thing - on the available page, I would say something like "taking deposits now". Let people know your puppies are available! Sometimes as a buyer, you visit breeder's web pages and aren't sure when the puppies shown were born and whether any are available. Give them that information right away, that these puppies are looking for homes. You want to create a little bit of a sense of urgency - hey, these puppies are available, but I'm taking deposits so they won't be available forever type thing.

As Cbrand above said, I'm not one for over salesy websites or anything. But I think when you have 12 puppies to find good homes for within the next few weeks you have to go all out!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hate sites where the pups are treated as if they are used cars, where you only see head shots and they only change every few weeks. You never see interaction between the pups and anything else. I think it is super important that the pups are shown as pups are...playful, silly, fun.

Do you know of any way to get the search engine to focus on your web site rather than your blog? When I typed in Frostfire Poodles all that was coming up in the search was your blog. It was difficult to find the web site in the search.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Frosty - I just went on your web-page - you do not even have individual puppy picks : (((.
> 
> I would do that ASAP if I had a web-page ! You also planned to do temperament testing - did you do it ?
> 
> ...


LOL Wishpoo....I completely forgot to post them!!! :scared: I saved them all on the comp, and forgot to post them  

Temperment testing takes place this saturday...they are still just a few days too young. getting on it!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Put grates over the puppy pads. This will keep the puppies from tearing them up and it will also keep them from walking in the urine.
> 
> Start advertising the puppies NOW! Put them on your web site!


I remember you saying something about grates, where do you get them???


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok all, getting on it, and will be making the changes tonight  ill let you know when its done:wacko:


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

A As you all know, I just had an accidental litter. I only had 5 pups . I have a routine for keeping them clean....I don't know if you want to try it. HALF of their large area is newspaper and the other half is cloth....I have a tub of flannel sheets, duvet covers, thermal blankets etc. Their pen is about 4 feet from my deck/sliding door. I nail a heavy duty tarp onto a blocked off deck area. The tarp also gets half paper/half blanket. I TRY to never go over 6 hours but sometimes I would and the amount of feces was overwhelming. I would rush them out the glass door.ASAP then rush to clean the inside pen as they quickly destroyed and pooped in the outdoor pen. I would prepare their food in bowls for 3 pups. One large food pan didn't work as well. I washed 2 loads with clorox and commercial detergent daily. I advertised on breedersclub.net. I didn't register with the AKC . I did SPECIFY NO FIRST TIME POODLE OWNERS.....MUST BE VERY FAMILIAR WITH OR ALREADY HAVE A POODLE. I wanted owners who wanted PETS only and who know what is involved.....I asked a paltry $300. They were all in new homes on their 8 week birthday. Mom is now spayed.....I talk to all new owners and they were thrilled how well they are housebreaking and sleeping thru the night. I love all the nice ladies who bought my puppies. Only 1 stayed local, the other 4 drove long distances to my home and took their babies home. I only had one weirdo. Many replies


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Many replies AFTER they were all sold. I knew I was taking a huge risk asking $300 but luckily my buyers were clearly not weirdo doodle breeders and they emailed me the pictures of their homes and other dogs. They ALL are the 2nd dog except one who replaced a poodle that died a year ago. No one cared about a test or AKC. But my ad did say that this was an accidental breeding...for $300, no one blinked an eye. But I was really lucky this time. It will never happen again.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> I did *SPECIFY NO FIRST TIME POODLE OWNERS*.....MUST BE VERY FAMILIAR WITH OR ALREADY HAVE A POODLE. I wanted owners who wanted PETS only and who know what is involved


I am curious as to why? 

Poodles are active dogs yet but mild in comparison to a lot of dogs - they are easily trainable and so want to please their owners in the right situation. The only big hassle to some may be the grooming. There are many qualified people with great experience and love for dogs that a poodle would be easy, IMO. I have friends waiting for their opportunity to own a poodle and I could not imagine them being denied because they had never owned a poodle. 

Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Grooming. That's why. I got an 18 month old from people who never groomed her, tied her outside and were dumbfounded that she wasn't "hypoallergenic". So for that reason I wanted my pups to be groomed as well as loved. It was my only stipulation


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah but even people that are familiar with the breed can and do screw up and not groom their dog often enough. That doesn't really solve any problems. If I would have been treated that way when I got Harry, I would never have been able to get my start with poodles and now I'm on my way to grooming other breeds as well as poodles. I think it should be an individual thing but they were your puppies so you did with them as you wanted.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fair enough, your prerogative.

I am thankful that Gloria and I spent a couple months talking before I got Suri, this established a relationship and I got a great dog who is pretty much my world these days

Because of your previous experience maybe in the future (on planned litters) you might consider taking a chance and develop a process that would enable you to receive a grooming reference or one they will chose for future grooming so you can follow up the 6 months or year to see if the grooming is being done. ??? 

Food for thought


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I do not have a problem with a standard puppy going to a first time poodle owner. I was a first time poodle owner at one time and so was veryone else that has poodles, we all had to start somewhere


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I was also a first time poodle owner when I got Lucy (but not a stranger to dogs) All of my previous dogs however, were pretty much "drip dry" breeds (smooth dachshunds, and Hannah whose coat is short and doesn't require much more than an occasional bath) Besides a rare "chop job" on severely matted dogs at the shelter, I never held a clipper in my hand until after I got Lucy - now I'm maintaining her continental clip and looking forward to years of playing with my poodle's coat (and loving every minute of it!!)

My daughter brought her (first) spoo home about a year before we got Lucy and I learned alot from Katy and Meau, but I was still a first time poodle owner when I contacted Arreau - I'm so glad she took a chance with a newbie like me! 

I guess I wonder how anyone would ever own a poodle if all breeders had that requirement??


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> Fair enough, your prerogative.
> 
> I am thankful that Gloria and I spent a couple months talking before I got Suri, this established a relationship and I got a great dog who is pretty much my world these days
> 
> ...


I like that Idea Olie! as well as a vet reference


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

The answer to that question is they wouldn't.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I hate sites where the pups are treated as if they are used cars, where you only see head shots and they only change every few weeks. You never see interaction between the pups and anything else. I think it is super important that the pups are shown as pups are...playful, silly, fun.
> 
> Do you know of any way to get the search engine to focus on your web site rather than your blog? When I typed in Frostfire Poodles all that was coming up in the search was your blog. It was difficult to find the web site in the search.


Im trying to figure out how to make it turn up in search results, anyone know how???


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

When I type Frostfire poodle into Google your website comes up 2nd in the list which isn't that bad. Poodle Forum is first .

Make sure you have your website listed in profiles and signatures in email. You'll get more visitors from having it plastered on everything.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Will do 


Amber

FrostFire Standards - home 



LOL


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I think more important even then showing up at the top of the list when people google your kennel name is showing up on the first few pages when people google things like "north carolina poodle" or "north carolina standard poodle". I noticed Tintlet appears on the first page for both those terms, maybe you could get some tips from her. Otherwise there's tips online for how to move yourself up on search engines if you type things like "higher google search result".

One other thing I thought you might want to do is have on your home page where you're located. So say something like "Frostfire Standards are quality AKC Standard Poodles located in Fayetteville, North Carolina."


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL perfect . Seriously, my friend who is also a photographer is fantastic at getting her card and website out by all means possible. It really helps people remember her and think of her first when they are looking for a photographer. Have to assume the same might hold true for puppies .

Also, I was going to ask... What is the reason you're keeping the pups until 9 weeks instead of 8? It seems most breeders let them go at 8.. 10 or 12 weeks if the pup is being evaluated for show potential. Just curious. 

I like what you've done with the puppy page! One last suggestion is to change the menu to read Nursery, Puppy Page, or Puppies instead of Available. It's not a big deal but at this point it doesn't hurt to be a bit more direct.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I went to the site and it's not easy to figure out who the parents are. It say's "Jaime and Brian" but the adult dogs are listed by registered name on separate pages.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, add as many 'key words' to your site description as possible; it is those that google will use to bring up your site on searches! It can take a good month or so for the google bot to come back around and notice the changes to your site, but once it does, and it logs in your new keywords, you'll start coming up even more.

I tested it myself; my business website didn't have our city on it anywhere except the contact page, so I added it to the keywords as well as the description and on the home page (ie "a dog grooming parlour in Dunedin") I googled for my site every week for a while, always checking what google had 'cached'; cos that's what it is searching, and sure enough it all of a sudden had been 'back' and done a new cache and now we can easily be found at the top of the list if you simply search for 'dunedin' along with any combination of pet/dog/groom/er/ing/s etc!! And yes, we've had a lot more hits since I made the changes too...


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Rockporters said:


> LOL perfect . Seriously, my friend who is also a photographer is fantastic at getting her card and website out by all means possible. It really helps people remember her and think of her first when they are looking for a photographer. Have to assume the same might hold true for puppies .
> 
> Also, I was going to ask... What is the reason you're keeping the pups until 9 weeks instead of 8? It seems most breeders let them go at 8.. 10 or 12 weeks if the pup is being evaluated for show potential. Just curious.
> 
> I like what you've done with the puppy page! One last suggestion is to change the menu to read Nursery, Puppy Page, or Puppies instead of Available. It's not a big deal but at this point it doesn't hurt to be a bit more direct.


At 9 weeks they will have had 2 vaccines (neo-par @ 7 weeks, and a distemper-parvo at 9 weeks) 

I want to squeeze in as much time with their littermates and the adult dogs in my home as posible, and make sure that they are doing well ( not that they aren't doing well now) but its just mainly for my piece of mind. 

I had available puppies on the page, but it was too long to fit in the tab. nursery is good though, ill try that one!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I was thinking that vaccination schedule might be the reason - good that you are spacing it out nicely : ))) !!!!

Pups look great on the site : )) !!! Maybe you will need to update them soon - they will look even "fluffier" in a week or two !!!! When did you take those ???


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I went to the site and it's not easy to figure out who the parents are. It say's "Jaime and Brian" but the adult dogs are listed by registered name on separate pages.


Is it easier now? I linked to their individual pages from the puppy page


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Also just looking around your site i noticed quite a few spelling errors. You should do some sort of spell check.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> Amber
> ...


See, that worked!  I just went to your site and it's looking good. I like that you linked their call name to their own page. That makes it easy to see who the parents are.

My suggestions, (you've gotten many good ones!) would be update the video clip of the pups. They are fun and active now and that will be cute to watch.
And I don't much care for reading that Brian got matted. Yes, that might have happened, but is it needed to share with the world? LOL!!! 

What I would also do is contact some of the natural pet food stores in the area, within 100 miles at least. Call and ask if they would allow you to put up a flyer on their board. If yes, then put one in the mail immediately. Same with any vets you approve of. Personally... I feel someone shopping at the healthier food stores are more opt to feeding the way I would like. I'm sure you feel the same way.

12 is tough... I shook my head when I saw that litter size. Addie had 12... don't be alarmed when you still have some at 4/5 months old. The right home always comes and it's so worth the wait!

Karen


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I was thinking that vaccination schedule might be the reason - good that you are spacing it out nicely : ))) !!!!
> 
> Pups look great on the site : )) !!! Maybe you will need to update them soon - they will look even "fluffier" in a week or two !!!! When did you take those ???


They were 4 weeks in the individual pix , I was supposed to have some taken last week at the horse show, but I ended up working almost the whole time. 

This saturday (exactly 7 weeks old) we are having a "PET O Rama" at work with some cool demos and such. I am taking them because my vet is going to be doing the temperament testing there (its a new place and someone they have not met) 

I will also be set up with the babies again, (more hand sanitizer ) 

Our other vet's brother is a pro photographer, and I will get some cute playing photos as well as some stacks. I am taking my camcorder so that I can get some more video.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Mister said:


> Also just looking around your site i noticed quite a few spelling errors. You should do some sort of spell check.


Spelling is my downfall Blah 

I have spell check ill have to run it again Thanks for mentioning it


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

desertreef said:


> See, that worked!  I just went to your site and it's looking good. I like that you linked their call name to their own page. That makes it easy to see who the parents are.
> 
> ...And I don't much care for reading that Brian got matted. Yes, that might have happened, but is it needed to share with the world? LOL!!!
> 
> ...



LOL Im not sure why I put that on there, I guess I just feel I have to answer to alot of people. 


Great idea! the pet store that we buy our dog food from said that we could put a flyer up. 
Our vet office does not have a board, but I know of some that do. 
and there are grooming shops and what not that have boards as well!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is great plan !!!!

Make sure pups are placed in front of a nice background when doing individual shots  - those on the site are cute but also look somewhat like a "mugshots" LOL since background is gray and glossy  ! 

You might go on Grandeur Poodles web-page and see some ideas for puppy photo-shoot - she always has very tastefully done albums : ))) !!! I wish she does not put down the old ones - some were really incredible. This one is cute and happy but still absolutely gives idea to a buyer the idea of what is offered !

Even the "action " ones show confirmation !!!!

Best of luck : ))) !!!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> That is great plan !!!!
> 
> Make sure pups are placed in front of a nice background when doing individual shots  - those on the site are cute but also look somewhat like a "mugshots" LOL since background is gray and glossy  !
> 
> ...


LOL that is my wall in my living room its actually green, but I see what you mean  


Ill check out Grandeur in a sec 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Eh, you see : (, without natural light or really great reflector cameras can be so tricky inside and completely distort "light and color" ...

I am sure that your friend photographer will make great pictures or give you great advice how to achieve beautiful results : ))) !!!! 

Best of luck :rainbow:


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Love the new look to the website!! I get so excited to see each puppy "mugshot". I personally love White female 1 and black female 4. Just too cute!!! How big do you think they will be?

Have you had any more interest in the pups since working on the site?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I have gotten a few more e-mails, still haven't advertized ....Im getting on it. 

Between facebook and the forum, people are getting more interested. Im not completly done yet, but between working full time and playing with these guys, and paying attention to my adult dogs, the only time I get to work on it is late at night LOL I have to switch a few of them to Reserved, and put the price up on the site too. 
I also posted an ad on craigslist looking for a photographer to do a shoot with my other dogs, and maybe puppies too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

can i offer a bit of a suggestion? i am not a poodle breeder, nor do i plan on being one .. or anything other than being mom to my furbabies ... but i do have a web based business and a website etc. i make and sell handmade soaps. this is something that one wants to see and smell ... so i have to make them see and smell it through the internet. 

you have to do the same w/ your dogs. well, not smell them .. heh. but you know what i mean.

get your website addy on everything. business cards, profiles, signature on emails etc. set up a facebook fan page and then add that address to it. update it, post pics. engage your fans like you are us forum members. i'm excited to read your posts. make your facebook page, your website the same! 

imo, your website needs more color. it needs to draw the consumer in. consumers know what they want. you have to convince them you have what they want ... know what i'm saying? why your pups over someone elses?

i'd have photos on every page. you have only a few seconds to bring them in or they'll get bored and go on, perhaps make the copy a bit more engaging. add links through out the copy ... for example: "our puppies are blah blah" then link the word puppy to the nursery page. 

i do like your tag line on your header and the photo a lot. you got my attention. can you make the color of the font a bit darker and perhaps find a new font? papyrus is a bit overdone (i used it in the past ... and i love it, but it's not unique anymore ... you want to stand out from the crowd.)

the consumer who wants a pup wants to know where they are coming from. heck, put some images of the flora and fauna of your region w/ some action shots of your dogs in their environment.

i'd consider action shots/more formal for your adults. you'll be able to attract both the average consumer (like me who is looking for a forever friend) and then perhaps a more serious consumer who knows more about the breed.

just my opinion. like i said, i just know from my perspective ...


----------

